
Show HN: Get Any GitHub User's Email Address - tal_berzniz
https://recruit.now.sh/
======
milankragujevic
> Email address for user "milankragujevic" could not be found

Hah.. [https://github.com/milankragujevic](https://github.com/milankragujevic)

~~~
tal_berzniz
Thanks, it seems that some users opt-out of committing their email
information.

------
bithakr
Couple of suggestions:

1) It seems like the site should always show the user's listed email, if one
is public. Mine show's someone else email that I have merged many commits
from, but my email is public.

2) maybe a confidence interval to show the percentage of commits with this
email?

